# Ignore Function Ineffective



## Bard the Bowman (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, I recently put another user on Ignore. I was expecting never to see another post of his and hopefully never see his name again. I don't even want it brought to my attention that he has had any activity. However, all it does is fold his posts down, and I can click to unveil them. It just seems like a weak ignore function. Is there a complete Ignore?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 25, 2012)

I think that's all it's able to do. And unfortunately it's a vBulletin (the software the site is built on) function so TTF and Dapence probably don't have any way of changing it.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Jan 26, 2012)

Too bad. This person is (was) really getting on my nerves.


----------



## Troll (Jan 27, 2012)

You know you love me, you big joker. <3

Why don't you come here and give me a big hug?


----------

